# Lampe + Stofftuch = Feuer?



## split (13. November 2006)

Hi, ich hab hier mal eine ganz andere Frage ;-) 

Ich hab vor, ein Stofftuch mit irgendeinem netten Motiv unter einer Deckenlampe zu montieren. Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie das mit der Wärmeentwicklung aussieht? Besteht evtl. sogar Brandgefahr?

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Wissen/Erfahrung damit und kann mir etwas über Abstand zwischen Tuch und Lampe erzählen ?
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand was über ein geeignetes (Tuch-)Material erzählen?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!


Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. November 2006)

Als geeignetes Material fällt mir spontan Aramidfaser ein, ist nur die Frage ob das nicht ein Overkill wäre. Aber brandsicher ist sie auf jeden Fall 

Entscheident ist welche Lampe du hast, eine mit Glühbirne oder Kerze kann der Abstand recht gering sein (vieleicht 30cm). Bei Strahlern und sowas ist in der Regel angegeben welchen Abstand sie zum nächsten brennbarem Objekt haben müssen.
Bei einem 150Watt Baustrahler wären das 2 Meter, aber ich denke mal auser mir hängen sich nicht viele sowas an die Decke 

Im Zweifelsfall den Hersteller der Lampe befragen.


----------



## Leola13 (14. November 2006)

Hai,

hast du IKEA in der Nähe ? Bei deren Lampen ist immer die max Wattzahl un der Abstand angegeben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## split (14. November 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Als geeignetes Material fällt mir spontan Aramidfaser ein


Jo, dann kann ich die Lampe drunter ja auch gleich weglassen 




Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> hast du IKEA in der Nähe ? Bei deren Lampen ist immer die max Wattzahl un der Abstand angegeben.
> 
> Ciao Stefan


Klasse! Dann werd ich mir das mal näher ansehen (Im Onlineangebot steht's leider nicht drin)



Aber schon mal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (14. November 2006)

Hallo!

Lässt Armidfaser überhaupt noch Licht durch?
Ich vermute mal eher nicht.

Es gibt aber ja so genannte "Beleuchterfolie" (wird z.b. beim Film, Theater usw. für die Lichteffekte genutzt)..... evtl. gibt es aus den Bereichen auch irgendwas ähnliches aus Stoff?!

Bei Baustrahlern jedenfalls würde ich es lieber nicht drauf ankommen lassen. 

Bei "normalen" Glühlampen (bis max. 60 Watt) sehe ich kein Problem, so lange Du keinen zu leichten Stoff verwendest und min. 10 cm Abstand einhälst (eigene Erfahrung durch eine nach oben geschlossene Stehlampe mit Stoffbezug).
Du kannst natürlich auch Energiespar-Lampen reinschrauben, die haben eine deutlich geringere Wärmeentwicklung als wie normale Glühlampen..... und sparen zudem auch noch Strom. 
Auf meiner Niedervolt-Lampe (12 Volt/20 Watt) steht ein min. Abstand von 20cm drauf, 15cm sind aber auch ausreichend genug.

Bei den normalen Glühlampen und den Niedervolt-Lampen würde ich auf jedenfall auf Kunstfasern verzichten..... diese könnten sich (z.b. durch einen Windstoss) evtl. schnell mal an die doch recht heissen Lampen "festbrennen".
Oder Du baust Dir einen Abstandshalter.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## split (14. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Oder Du baust Dir einen Abstandshalter.


Gute Idee! Ich denke, sowas müsste sich mit ein bisschen gebogenen Draht bewerkstelligen lassen?
Ansonsten tut's auch ein umgedrehter Wäschekorb


----------



## Dr Dau (14. November 2006)

split hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten tut's auch ein umgedrehter Wäschekorb


Nimm lieber das Sieb aus der Fritteuse. 

An Draht hatte ich auch gedacht..... sollte natürlich stabiel genug sein um nicht gleich mit plattgedrückt zu werden. 
Zaundraht z.b. sollte eigentlich stabiel genug sein..... evtl. die Kunststoff Ummantelung entfernen, damit der Draht etwas dünner ist (soll ja nach Möglichkeit keine zu deutlichen Schatten werfen).
Basteldraht halte ich für zu weich, ich weiss aber auch nicht ob es sowas auch in grösseren Stärken gibt.


----------



## split (16. November 2006)

Mmh, ich war im IKEA hab leider nirgendwo so eine Angabe gefunden...

Kennt jemand eine Übersicht von Glühbirnen und deren Minimalabständen zu "Brandmaterial"?
Oder kann man das vielleicht sogar ausrechnen? 

Nebenbei: Tuch hab ich auch noch keins  Wär nett, wenn mir da jemand einen (Shop-)Tipp geben könnte (nette Motive, sehr lichtdurchlässig, ca. 1.50mx1.50m)


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MyCoder (16. November 2006)

Hi

hier sind nochmal ein paar Infos zum Thema:
*elektrische Lichtquellen*
http://www.vde.com/NR/rdonlyres/802039F6-39E3-459E-9756-B1DBD69DBC3C/11831/709Lichtquellen2.pdf
*Planung und Errichtung elektrischer Beleuchtungsanlagen*
http://www.schadenprisma.de/SP/SpEn...c3ed3ae00291e0f2c125709900417c09?OpenDocument
*M 30: Brandschutz*
http://www.bge.de/asp/dms.asp?url=/bge/m30/m30.htm

MfG


----------



## Dr Dau (16. November 2006)

Es kommt ja darauf an was für eine Lampe Du hast.
Fasse mal eine Energiesparlampe und eine normale Glühbirne an..... den Unterschied wirst Du schon "merken". 
Ausserdem hängt es auch von dem verwendetem Stoff und dessen Stärke ab..... schwere Baumwolle (z.b. Bettlaken) ist nicht so leicht entflammbar wie z.b. feine Seide.
Von daher lässt sich der Abstand nicht pauschal "berechnen".
Bei den Links von MyCoder steht aber etwas von 90°C.
Wichtig ist halt auch dass kein Wärmestau entstehen kann..... das Tuch also rundum an der Decke festtackern solltest Du lieber nicht.

"nette Motive" ist relativ..... Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 
So könntest Du z.b. ein weisses Baumwollbettlaken nehmen und dort das Logo von Tutorials.de aufbügeln/malen/sprühen..... wem's gefällt. 
Suche doch einfach mal nach Dekostoff/Dekorationsstoff..... ich denke aber dass Du da wohl eher gemusterte Stoffe finden wirst, als Stoffe mit einem Motiv.
Ich würde sowas aber nicht online kaufen, sondern in einen Laden gehen..... dann kannst Du den Stoff z.b. auch mal ins Licht halten und so entscheiden ob er lichtdurchlässig genug ist.

Du könntest auch mal nach einem Werbemittelhersteller gucken, evtl. kann dieser Dir den Stoff individuell bedrucken (z.b. per Siebdruck).
So wurde es ja auch mal bei BigBrother mit den T-Shirts gemacht (nur halt eine Nummer kleiner).


----------



## split (17. November 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Und danke für die Links! Da werd ich ich daheim mal dran machen.. jetz in der Arbeit kommt das eher nicht so gut 



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> So könntest Du z.b. ein weisses Baumwollbettlaken nehmen und dort das Logo von Tutorials.de aufbügeln/malen/sprühen..... wem's gefällt.


Der Ansatz ist gut


----------



## Squally (17. November 2006)

Hallo Split,

Tja das sich das was ich vor 3 jahren mal gemacht hat doch noch als nützlich erweisst hät ich nie gedacht.
Ok egal wegen meiner geschichte, was ich sagen wollte ich hab das ganze was du machst auch schonmal gemacht damals aber ohne drüber nachzudenken einfach wild drauf los ^^.

Ok, ich hatte damals ne "flagge" oder mehr Tuch von einer band gekauft (http://www.emp.de) diese hatte leider klein platz mehr an den wänden darum dacht ich mir häng ich es an die decke nur wohin.
Klaro unter die lampe sieht sicher stylisch aus.
Glaube die maße sind 75 x 110cm.
Natürlich solltest du mindest abstand einhalten ich glaube hatte 10cm zur lampe oder 20cm weiß nimmer so genau.
Aufjedenfall hatte ich 3 lampe â 60watt drin und es ist nie was schief gegangen hatte das licht manchmal 6-7 std an in dem raum.
Vielleicht gibt es auch genaue abstände aber das sind meine eigen erfahrungen.
Ja welchen stoff ich rate dir was bedrucktes, durchlässiges weil dann strahlt es unteschiedliche hell je dunkelheitsstuffe der stelle wo das licht drauf scheint.

Wenn noch fragen hast oder ich dir sonst helfen kann sag bescheid, find ich aber immernoch lustig das doch immer jemand auf die selben Ideen kommt wie man selber .

mfg
Squally


----------



## split (17. November 2006)

@Squally:
Hmm, ich hätte da schon noch zwei Fragen 

1) War das deine einzige Lichtquelle im Raum? Bei mir wär das nämlich so, bzw. es wär die primäre Lichtquelle (vllt. kommt an irgendeine Wand noch ein zweites Licht hin - allerdings auch hinter ner farbigen (Glas-)Platte oder so).

2) Wie groß war der Raum?


Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Squally (17. November 2006)

Ja war meine einzigste lichtquelle und ja es war dann sehr viel dunkler ^^, wenn du darauf hinaus willst.
Der raum ging war glaube 3x4 meter groß wenn ich mich nicht irre aber das es wie gesagt 3 lampen waren die man auch einzeln ausrichten konnte ging es hab meist eine links und rechts rausleuchten lassen und die die andere mitten drauf.
Ich hatte das auch durchhängenlassen, lässt sich dumm beschreiben vll find ich @ home mal nen bild dazu wenn nicht versuch ich es mal "nachzu konstruieren".
Andere lichtquellen hatte ich zur not noch ne lampe aber die war wirklich selten an.

mfg
Squally


----------



## split (17. November 2006)

Dass es mit Tuch dunkler war als ohne, glaub ich gern 

Aber das Licht hat trotzdem "gereicht" oder? Benutzt man hellere Lichtquellen als sonst, müsste sich das Ganze ja wieder ausgleichen


----------



## Squally (17. November 2006)

Ich fand es hat gereicht, aber ist glaube einschätzungsfrage und was man wirklich dann da machen will.
Wie es sich mit "stärkeren" lampen verhält weiß ich nicht hab ich nie ausgetestet.
Solltest vielleicht dann aber achten das sie nicht ne höhere warmeentwicklung haben als die anderen .

mfg
Squally


----------



## Ramon (17. November 2006)

also ich hab bei mir ein Segel (Red-Bull Merchandise... kennt man vllt aus Discotheken o.ä.  an der Decke direkt unter der Lampe... Abstand ca. 25cm - Licht reicht aus (3 Strahler á 40Watt) und dieses Licht ist - bis auf die Schreibtischlampe, die eigentlich nie zur gleichen Zeit leuchtet, das einzige. Das ganze funktioniert nun schon einige Jahre ohne Probleme, Tuch wird nicht warm oder so.


----------

